# Help finding this sawhorse



## bairepaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Recently I saw on Cool Tools a sawhorse which had fold up sides to create a work table and an electrical plug-in panel to plug in tools, as well as a clamping mechanism. On cool tools Chris said this was around $95. Hopefully someone can help me find the name of this manufacturer or where I can get more info.
Thanks,
bairepaw


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

Stanley FatMax® Mobile Project Center?


----------



## bairepaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and I did take a look at the Stanley Faxmax, but their products were more of a mobile workcenter/handcart and the item I saw on cool tools was a folding sawhorse/workstation with electrical hookups and clamps.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

To be honest I was looking on DIY website for list of products on Cool Tools. Over 1K and I gave up when I saw this particular one. Thought it was the one...

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you sure it was an actual sawhorse? Not sure if it was on the show, but the product you describe sounds a lot like the Vika Two Fold?










http://www.vikausa.com/


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

bairepaw, Welcome to the Forum
You are most likely looking for a
 Skil 3100 Workstation
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*Skil 3100 Workbench NOT sold in California*

Amazon and all Internet & Retail suppliers can no longer sell the Skill 3100 Workbench in California.

reason: as a result of Katrina, it has been found that formaldehyde can leak from MDF into the air under extreme heat and humidity. The Skil 3100 has a MDF top ergo CA says we already have enough junk in our Air.

Skil has not recalled any units already in use and sales continue in all the other states. I'm sorry I did not buy one before the shutdown. If I had, after finding out about the issue, I would just have covered my MDF top with multiple coats of a sealer.

http://cpooutlets.com/blog/x-bench-sales-to-end-in-california/

This brings up an interesting point. If Skill MDF Workbenches are Verboten, what about all the other MDF tops on benches

e.g. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...03j&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=21-89472529-2
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

A little more formaldehyde info from th California EPA

http://www.arb.ca.gov/toxics/compwood/compwood.htm
.


----------

